# Did I anger the slingshot gods?



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm not looking for pity but I posted a couple of new builds in the homemade slingshot section this AM, and I usually get at least a couple of atta boy's in the comments. There's a bunch of views, but no one has commented yet. Did I mess something up? Are the pics not working? Did I somehow anger the slingshot gods?

Maybe it's just a slow day.

The post is "Been busy with work and other stuff but I made some new ones".

Thanks!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I know one thing, my updates have been slower than snot the last couple days. I don’t even remember seeing them pop up. Lemme go see what ya got goin’ on over there!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Me neither

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I just looked not seeing it

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Give some recognition to other peoples work as well . You can smash the like button also . Other people like positive strokes as well . It's a community here .


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Did I somehow anger the slingshot gods?


Naw... we wuz busy smoking a joint behind the tool shed. But we be here now.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

It's not just you ... I started a poll and out of 127 views, I only got 3 people to click a simple button to contribute. I share your frustration ...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Nobody loves me too.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

I love you're sneaky donkey Ordo.

Close enough?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Close enough. Thanks.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

But don't try to hug me until 2025.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Are you serious?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nobody better try and hug me. I’ve got a slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope. You're good, man.

Wait... you don't hold in the right hand do you? That'll definitely bring bad slinger-ary mojo.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Nope. You're good, man.
> Wait... you don't hold in the right hand do you? That'll definitely bring bad slinger-ary mojo.


hey me Treeman are right hand hold and so is Mo lol I get good days sometimes.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Remember that they are working on the site Right? Things will be a bit buggy for a while.


----------



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

flipgun said:


> Remember that they are working on the site Right? Things will be a bit buggy for a while.


Sorry, Had no idea. I thought I might have messed up my post somehow. I'm new, so I asked. Thank you for telling me.


----------

